# Smacked Upside the Head (with video)



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

That was TOTALLY AWESOME!!!! That video is killer, and the pic's are great to!! Congrats on one Stud of Tom... That's some precision shooting right there... Well done Sir!


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Great footage.Everything about your hunt and the video was absolutly perfect.Great job.Awsome bird too.


----------



## FishNazi (Feb 22, 2009)

Wally Gator said:


> That was TOTALLY AWESOME!!!! That video is killer, and the pic's are great to!! Congrats on one Stud of Tom... That's some precision shooting right there... Well done Sir!


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Wally Gator said:


> That was TOTALLY AWESOME!!!! That video is killer, and the pic's are great to!! Congrats on one Stud of Tom... That's some precision shooting right there... Well done Sir!



x2



I love the family shot of you and your decoys. I gotta do that with my next bird. Although my decoys are no where near as pretty as yours.


Very well done all the way around.


Congrats again


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Great Vid, Great bird......What else can I say........But Congrats......Mack


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks all......yeah, it's a lot of messing around using a video camera, but it makes it all worthwhile when it works out and you can watch it over and over again for years to come.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Good work Ack!! All the way around!


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

That was awesome!

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Swwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!:coolgleam

I am not surprised........


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Very very nice work: hunt and video. Great way to start my day.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Congrats Ack !
Little different conditions than when you took your bird last year, and you didn't have to hunt him down afterwards either.
Great job....


----------

